# Pre-Season Game 1: Oct. 7th Lakers vs. Jazz



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

0	Ariza, Trevor SF 
24 Bryant, Kobe SG 
17 Bynum, Andrew C 
12 Crawford, Joe F 
5 Farmar, Jordan G 
2 Fisher, Derek PG 
16 Gasol, Pau FC 
23 Giles, C.J. C 
11 Heath, Brandon G 
11 Karl, Coby G 
28 Mbenga, DJ C 
31 Mihm, Chris FC 
23 Mitchell, Dwayne 
7 Odom, Lamar F 
21 Powell, Josh FC 
10 Radmanovic, Vladimir 
18 Vujacic, Sasha G 
4 Walton, Luke SF 
12 Yue, Sun PG






 22 Almond, Morris 
5 Boozer, Carlos FC 
9 Brewer, Ronnie GF 
31 Collins, Jarron 
20 Dragicevic, Tadija 
44 Fesenko, Kyrylo 
15 Harpring, Matt GF 
47 Kirilenko, Andrei 
21 Knight, Brevin PG 
26 Korver, Kyle SF 
41 Koufos, Kosta FC 
52 Lyde, Kevin C 
McNamara, Gerry G
34 Miles, C.J. GF 
24 Millsap, Paul FC 
31 Muoneke, Gabe F 
13 Okur, Mehmet FC 
17 Price, Ronnie G 
4 Tomic, Ante C 
8 Williams, Deron PG




> *Jazz Team Report*
> By one measure, the Jazz are the picture of stability entering the season, having brought back 13 players from a team that went 54-28 before losing to the Lakers in the Western Conference semifinals.
> 
> Jerry Sloan is back for his 21st season as coach. The only new faces belong to veteran point guard Brevin Knight (acquired in a trade from the Clippers) and rookie center Kosta Koufos. Seven players are entering their fourth season of playing together.
> ...





> *Lakers Team Report*
> It’s nothing close to the controversy of one year ago, when Kobe Bryant wanted nothing more to do with the Lakers, but Lamar Odom is a little miffed that Phil Jackson is entertaining the idea of starting Trevor Ariza instead of Odom at small forward.
> 
> “I would take it like he bumped his (expletive) head,” Odom said of Jackson’s notion. “Nah, that’s a joke. I don’t mean that.”
> ...


Link for team notes

Lets get it on!! :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, I hate that Jazz logo.

Anyway, Kobe is expected to play, as Phil has said he'll play about half the game tomorrow. I can't wait! We're finally going to get to see some Lakers basketball again!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Really, sweet! What about Pau? I am jonesing to see him and Bynum play together for the first time EVER!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> EL SEGUNDO — Kobe Bryant, even though Phil Jackson wants to limit his activity in some ways this preseason, will be in action Tuesday night in the Lakers’ exhibition opener against Utah. It is a true home game in Anaheim for him, after all, given that he lives in Newport Coast.
> 
> Asked if Bryant might sit out the game at Honda Center in Anaheim, Jackson said: “Oh, no. Not in Orange County.”
> 
> Jackson estimated Bryant would play half the game.


http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2008/10/06/phil-isnt-about-to-sit-kobe-out-in-orange-county/


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thank goodness. I need this.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

All right you pirates, who will help me with a decent link for gamewatching this season? Until the NBA at least tries to live up to their "making the game more popular in the whole world" bull**** I don't even care if my question is against the rules... I simply don't have anywhere else to watch my favourite team play.

thanks in advance to any kind soul willing to help me out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man, checks your PM's.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg !


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^ i whole heartedly agree


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Can someone PM me a link for tonights game?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There is no game tonight...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jus don't get hurt anyone...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Great news, I miss the team lol


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

can I get that link too, please?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basel, Rizzle, thanks for the links. Unfortunately they no longer show NBA games. Perhaps that will change during the regular season, but reading some other forums the NBA has supposedly done a good job in making boss/mms links next to impossible to distribute on illegal sites... I hope that doesn't mean I'll only be able to watch the games that are on National TV (live of course), because that would seriously piss me off. I'd pay all the money in the world if they offered NBA LP to us Europeans.

I'm so ****ing disappointed right now.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

the game is on KCal right? Do they have a webcast or something like that?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No team can do that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report*



> Lakers vs. Utah - 10/07/2008 Preseason
> 
> Tuesday, Oct 7
> 
> ...


http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> There is no game tonight...


Ooops...I thought tonight games was on yesterday...Its on Kcal tonight! :yay:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Thank goodness. I need this.


Same here.

Would this gmae be available on NBA TV?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think so. Could be wrong though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Everyone needs to relax about Bynum coming off the bench. Hes just bored. 

Pau on the other hand has looked really good at the 4. Cant wait for tonight!!


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-35-21/Lakers-Better-with-Andrew-Bynum-on-the-Bench-.html




> Lakers Better with Andrew Bynum on the Bench?
> 
> October 7, 2008 2:41 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Could today pass any slower? I dont think so. God its only 2:00.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lynx said:


> Same here.
> 
> Would this gmae be available on NBA TV?


Yes it is! I saw it when I went to the guide to set up the recording! :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks that there's still 3.5 hours to go before the game. Time's going by extremely slow today.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ugh! Its never going to be 7:00


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> EL SEGUNDO - Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol will play together for the first time tonight in the Lakers' exhibition opener at the Honda Center.


Woo! Hoo! Tonight is the night we all have been waiting for since March! Tonight!!!!!



Link


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dammit im so excited!! cant wait!! It sucks cuz im gonna probably miss the second half (must win softball game tonight). Someone give me a recap of the second half!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2.5 hours left!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

From the same article that DaRizzle posted a link to:



> Kobe Bryant will shift from shooting guard to small forward. Derek Fisher will move from point guard to shooting guard. Lamar Odom will go from small forward to point guard.
> 
> Or more accurately, Odom will move from power forward to point guard, bypassing his anticipated role as a small forward as Lakers coach Phil Jackson begins his promised starting lineup experiments during the eight-game exhibition season.
> 
> ...


Can't wait.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

lets do thiiiiiiis


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The end to a very long off season draws near! Just one hour and nine minutes to go!!!


:yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I believe Boozer for Utah is sitting this one out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

15 minutes! Bynum is coming off the bench in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson isn't coaching tonight as he's not feeling well; Kurt Rambis is coaching, instead.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

here we go fellas.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First time seeing Kcal HD tonight. Looks nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau starts things off with a jumper after an assist from Kobe. 

Ariza is starting, by the way. Man, I can't wait to see Bynum get into the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

why the game with Bynum off the bench I hate PJ some times.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> why the game with Bynum off the bench I hate PJ some times.


I feel you.

I know its preseason... But... If they are going to gel, they should probably play some presason games together..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Its nice seeing Ariza out there by the way.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol's jumper is HOT.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol is playing great so far. 6 points on 3/3 shooting.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, Pau looks great out there right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dreeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The beast comes in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here comes Bynum!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

drew for 2


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Bynum nails his first shot of the game, a jumpshot from the free throw line!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know its preason, but Okur still gets away with murder sometimes. Knocking Gasol in the mouth, humping Bynum. Maybe's cause he's ugly and doesn't look threatening.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHA, watching Gasol fight Gary.. He looks like a kid.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice move by Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum scores again. Man, that's good to see.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

drew for 2 more


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

drew for 2 more. I can do this all night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum once more, plus the foul! I need to see him dunk on somebody tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't like our turnovers early; we've already got 7 with over 3:30 left in the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah. Way to many turnovers. Playing sloppy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a pass from Fisher to Bynum, who throws it down!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

oh what a play by fish to drew


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Vlade is actually putting in effort on defense and boxing out. It must just be a freak preseason occurance.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

PM me link NOW


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I just have a feeling Phil is going to burn Bynum and start Gasol in the regular season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

andrew looks ready he gotta put some weight in his legs though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar is in now; hope he does well. Radmanovic scores two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great block by Kobe! And then Farmar nails a 3! 9-point lead! 26-17!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we looking good minus the to's farmar with the trey


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

jordan wtf


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not a bad first quarter at all. Turnovers were a little high, but otherwise, the Lakers played well. Bynum looks BEASTLY out there already, and while Kobe didn't score, he has 4 assists already. Great to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For those that want to watch the game online: http://www.justin.tv/rudyslv


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If we work the offense inside and out through Drew like we should, he'd get 20/10 this season. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chris Mihm is out there now; praying that he plays well and doesn't get hurt. Coby Karl is also out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful pass from Radmanovic to Farmar for the layup.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Physically Mihm looks good. Very mobile.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic is really impressing me so far tonight, both offensively and defensively.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Radmanovic is really impressing me so far tonight, both offensively and defensively.


Same here. He also looks more cut than normal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make that 12 turnovers now, compared to Utah's 4. Lots of sloppy play, but it's excusable considering it's the first pre-season game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> For those that want to watch the game online: http://www.justin.tv/rudyslv


good man


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke had his first full practice yesterday, for those who didn't know...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Mihm's going to foul out in the second quarter at this rate.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Josh Powell is in the game; let's see what he brings to the table.

Mihm has already picked up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice hook by Mihm.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where's Sasha at? Is he not playing tonight or something?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Where's Sasha at? Is he not playing tonight or something?


Maybe the sprain is giving him a little trouble and they don't want to push it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm on cloud nine right now watching this game..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar has gotta finish those sorta layups in traffic if he wants to take it to the next level.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mbenga is in! **** yeah!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Powell is a good rebounder and a good passer. I'm impressed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mbenga oh ****


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice shot DJ. HAHAHA


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice pass from Powell. I'm going to love watching him become a key contributor off the bench for this team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Powell's already got 4 rebounds, tied for the team high. He's going to be a fan favorite.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Powell's already got 4 rebounds, tied for the team high. He's going to be a fan favorite.


He's already growing on me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like DJ.. I really do... But with Mihm healthy he's not going to see much time.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I like DJ.. I really do... But with Mihm healthy he's not going to see much time.


I feel exactly like that pumpkin every time I see Chris Mihm enter the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Powell is a worker not flashy just go in and get them boards.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I guess we probably wont see a Pau/Bynum line up tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum going to the left! Niiiooce.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum is so talented, a face up drive around by a 285lb center very impressive.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

odom looks bad out there


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Bynum is so talented, a face up drive around by a 285lb center very impressive.


I like that he's able to put the ball on the floor decently for his size. Your right it just adds more to his list of natural talents.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I like that he's able to put the ball on the floor decently for his size. Your right it just adds more to his list of natural talents.


on skills alone Bynum might be the best center in the league. He's shown us a face up jumper, a turn around jumper, and face up drive and hooks. 

Howard nor Yao have that whole package.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

sloppy sloppy ball. To many turnovers and missed layups. Powell needs to go stronger than that.

brewer is dunking everything.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many more dunks are we going to give up?


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Hope Trevor can stay healthy this year, he's looking good.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Damnit, I wish Josh would've gone with a number other than 21. Every time I see him from behind lining up for free throws I think I'm seeing Ronny Turiaf. Same height, build and hair style! Man, I miss Ronny.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

damn Giles got some game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynums touch is insane.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar with an air ball. Ouch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought Bynum was supposed to fix that knee brace. Suckers still falling every five seconds.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I thought Bynum was supposed to fix that knee brace. Suckers still falling every five seconds.


Are you that surprised considering the Lakers medical staff? I wouldn't put it past them to put a wrist brace down there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Scuall said:


> Are you that surprised considering the Lakers medical staff? I wouldn't put it past them to put a wrist brace down there.


Bynum made his own brace.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar looking a little stale tonight.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Bynum made his own brace.


Seriously? I guess it's not that shocking, I had an ACL done due to a football injury. I made some small mods to my brace when I used to wear it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks we lost; I wanted to go 8-0 in the pre-season. :biggrin:

I'm just glad I finally got to see some Lakers basketball again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

After many months rehabilitating his knee, Bynum looks close to as good as he was before he went down. Timing needs a little work, speed, etc not as good as when he went down, but all things considered he looked impressive.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiuD8qEP0HI

No look pass from Derek to Andrew for the dunk.


Can somebody give me a quick recap of the 2nd half?? How did Bynum look?? How about the new guys?? Did any of them stand out??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No Bynum and Pau at the same time!!!! What a jip!!! :azdaja:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> No Bynum and Pau at the same time!!!! What a jip!!! :azdaja:


There is no point in not playing the two together. None. Phil is talking about tinkering with experimental lineups in the preseason like playing Odom at PG. Most of what we are trying to do this season rides on Gasol and Bynum developing chemistry together on the floor. So use the ****ing preseason for it's purpose!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ahem, I didn't watch the game, but as I understand Pau had to leave the game because of blood running from his nose and played only 5 minutes? I'm pretty sure they would've gotten some burn together had Pau played more...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Ahem, I didn't watch the game, but as I understand Pau had to leave the game because of blood running from his nose and played only 5 minutes? I'm pretty sure they would've gotten some burn together had Pau played more...


It was actually a cut on the inside of his bottom lip, I believe. He played great in those 5 minutes, though. Hopefully tomorrow night against the Clippers, we can see them play together.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Pau was impressive that turn around looks really nice I'd like to see more of it this season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah Pau was impressive that turn around looks really nice I'd like to see more of it this season.


If he plays PF this season, I think it's fair to say we will see him do that mostly. He was playing a very Dirk like style of basketball last night in those five minutes. His jumper was spot on, and smooth. 

I was impressed in those five minutes for sure. We have all heard that Gasol has a good jumper, but he rarely used it last season to judge.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

so farmer and odom are odd man out again huh?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Farmar? He played great. He looks like he worked on his 3pt shot and defense, although I'd no get overly excited based on one preseason game  (goes both ways, actually).


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish I didn't miss this game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I've got an invite for sportbit.org, if you want it (I actually have 3 if anyone else is interested). You pretty much have every imaginable game up there in a day (or a couple of days tops) - including preseason games. I've watched this game yesterday.

Check it out and if you'd like an invite just send me your e-mail adress and register. 

http://www.sportbit.org/browse.php


----------

